# "A High View of Scripture" Craig D. Allert



## brandonadams (Oct 28, 2008)

I am having a discussion over at conversantlife.com about the canon of Scripture and it's role in the Christian's life. I don't know enough to say too much more on it, and the man I am discussing with has studied it extensively. He is citing the book in the title of this post for most of his views.

Has anyone read the book or a thorough review of the book?

Here is the discussion:
Is Inspiration the Only Factor? | conversantlife.com

Thanks,


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't read it, but it received a negative review in the July/August 2008 issue of Modern Reformation.


----------

